# grabador telefonico



## mahurey (Dic 8, 2006)

Queridos amigos:
Necesito grabar cierta conversaciones telefonicas por motivos laborales y quisiera que alguien me pasara el circuito para poder realizarlo.
Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 8, 2006)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/audioext/index.htm

Y este es automatico pone en pausa el grabador





http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/grabador/index.htm

Saludos


----------



## mahurey (Dic 9, 2006)

Hola Capitanp:
Gracias por tu rapida respuesta.
Creo que me decidire por el segundo circuito, pero tengo una pregunta, ¿este circuito mientras esta en espera(sin recibir llamada) tiene algun consumo de telefono?, ¿y mientras graba). Machas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 9, 2006)

no para nada el consumo es el normal, tu llamas tu pagas


----------



## nietzche (Nov 22, 2008)

hola a todos, realize el circuito que viene aqui (el de pablin), y no me funciona me pregunto si sera porque no son las piezas originales, tuve que emplear sus reemplazos nte, simplemente el circuito dice que al descolgar se activan las salidas, y no pasa nada, por lo menos en mexico no pasa nada, no se si en otro pais, alguien a hecho algun circuito parecido que le funcione?


----------



## chapulin723 (Dic 28, 2009)

hola,este circuito le podes conectar la salida a la entrada del microfono de una pc y saldria el audio normalmente por los parlantes no ? o sea no entrega la corriente que tiene la linea al sonar que son como 40 v no ? http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/audioext/index.htm


----------

